# platzangst klipspringer & hardride



## seb90 (25. September 2009)

hi leute,
was haltet ihr von der klipspringer hose von platzangst und von der hardride jacke?
ich suche nähmlich was für die kälteren monate....
weiß auch jemand wie das mit der länge der hose gelöst wird, damit man beim pedalieren nicht in die kette kommt?
danke schon mal
mfg seb


----------



## seb90 (27. September 2009)

kann mir da bitte irgendwer weiterhelfen !!??
die sachen hat sicher jemand von euch, bitte.
mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robin Hood (28. September 2009)

servus, 

bei der klipspringer kannst du unten die hosenöffnungen per klettverschluss anpassen, so stört dich auch nix beim pedalieren.

du musst allerdings bei der größe aufpassen - die hosen fallen extrem groß aus. 
bin selbst 1,72m und fahre größe xs 

die hose ist top verarbeitet, sehr robust und bequem - ich würde sie mir jederzeit wieder kaufen 

grüße


----------



## seb90 (28. September 2009)

danke für den tipp
die jacke hast du nicht oder?


----------



## Robin Hood (28. September 2009)

sorry, mit der jacke kann ich net dienen, aber schau mal hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=387664 nach

da wurde schon mal eruiert, inwiefern die jacke wintertauglich is 

grüße


----------



## seb90 (28. September 2009)

aja, danke das hab ich ma eh auch schon durchgelesen, danke trotzdem


----------



## Master | Torben (28. September 2009)

Ich hab auch die Klipspringer.
War damit letzte Woche in Schladming - super Robust die Hose, super Tragkomfort und auch für Touren sehr gut geeignet - hatte überhaupt keine Hitzeprobleme.

Die Verarbeitung ist wirklich gut und die abnehmbaren Beine sehr genial.
Das sie sehr groß ausfällt kann ich nur bestätigen - auf der Platzangst Homepage gibt es gute Angaben zu den Größen.


----------



## Festerfeast (28. September 2009)

Robin Hood schrieb:


> du musst allerdings bei der größe aufpassen - die hosen fallen extrem groß aus.
> bin selbst 1,72m und fahre größe xs



Ziemlich relativ so eine Angabe....ich brauch XXL bei 1,8m...

Guck lieber in der Size Chart nach, die Angaben stimmen soweit ich weiß.

MfG


----------



## Master | Torben (28. September 2009)

180 und XXL? Das is krass... 
Ich glaube ich hab L oder XL und bin 193 groß - von der Länge her passt die Hose perfekt aber ich könnte da locker noch ein zweites mal einsteigen so weit sind die Beine  - dafür trägt es sich so auch mit Protektoren sehr angenehm.


----------



## Flitsche (28. September 2009)

Master | Torben schrieb:


> 180 und XXL? Das is krass...
> Ich glaube ich hab L oder XL und bin 193 groß - von der Länge her passt die Hose perfekt aber ich könnte da locker noch ein zweites mal einsteigen so weit sind die Beine  - dafür trägt es sich so auch mit Protektoren sehr angenehm.




ich bin 1.85m und trage Grösse M. Bundweite ist perfekt, Beinlänge fast und genug Platz für Protektoren hats auch noch..

Super Hose. Jacke kann ich nix zu sagen


----------



## Festerfeast (28. September 2009)

An sich nix für Leute mit breiteren Hüften.
Aber gemütlich ist die Hose trotzdem.
Platz um alle Sachen zu verstauen hat man auch.
Find das Ding klasse!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (28. September 2009)

Hmm, also so dünn bin ich jetzt auch nicht, aber trotzdem passt L perfekt bei 1,80m

Würde nicht sagen dass die Platzangst-Teile besonders Groß oder Klein ausfallen.

Hab allerdings auch die hier, denke aber nicht dass das nen großen Unterschied zur Klipspringer macht.


----------



## kio2608 (29. September 2009)

Flitsche schrieb:


> ich bin 1.85m und trage Grösse M. Bundweite ist perfekt, Beinlänge fast und genug Platz für Protektoren hats auch noch..
> 
> Super Hose. Jacke kann ich nix zu sagen



beine eher zu lang oder zu kurz?

will mir die klippspringer auch wohl zulegen.


----------



## Flitsche (29. September 2009)

kio2608 schrieb:


> beine eher zu lang oder zu kurz?
> 
> will mir die klippspringer auch wohl zulegen.



eher n tick zu lang, wobei ich auch noch auf meine impact high warte, mal sehen wie es damit dann passt. meine schrittlaenge ist ca. 86cm wenn ich recht erinnere


----------



## kio2608 (29. September 2009)

alles klar. besten dank. werd mir die klippspringer dann fürn winter aucch mal zulegen. hab ja auch schon die sherlock und die ist einfach nur geil!!


----------



## seb90 (29. September 2009)

danke für die vielen antworten, ich hab auch die sherlock und find sie klasse.
das mit der größe muss ich ma halt noch genau anschauen.
weiß noch irgendwer was über die jacke?


----------



## zwops (29. September 2009)

also erstmal noch `ne frage an diejenigen, die hier schon was zur klipspringer gesagt haben: habe ich das richtig verstanden, dass das teil eurer meinung nach als enduro-winterhose taugt? soll heißen `ne ordentliche runde pedalieren auf den heimischen trails ist ok mit der hose und führt nicht dazu dass man im eigenen saft eingeht? ich brauche nämlich auch noch eine lange hose 

jetzt mal zum hardride jacket: 
habe die jacke seit ein paar monaten in orange. super verarbeitung und features. kapuze abnehmbar, lüftungsreißverschlüsse mit einer hand bedienbar, mp3 fach ...alles was das freerider/enduro herz begehrt.
bin 1,90 lang (und schmal gebaut...anzugskonfektionsgröße wäre 102) und habe größe l genommen. passt mit protektoren perfekt.
die jacke ist recht warm, so dass man jetzt im herbst nicht unbedingt viel drunterziehen muss.
hoffe die beshreibungen helfen weiter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seb90 (29. September 2009)

ja danke,
ich werd sie mir wenn dann auch in orange nehmen.
is die jacke eher recht dick oder ist sie nur 2lagig?
wegen volumen im rucksack zum verstauen?


----------



## kio2608 (29. September 2009)

also laut platzangst mitarbeiter ist es wirklich nur die jacke. quasi ne hard shell  also nicht so dick....


----------



## seb90 (30. September 2009)

danke


----------



## Flitschbirne (9. Oktober 2009)

Hi.

Ich wollte nur kurz meine ersten Eindrücke zur Platzangst Hardride Jacket schildern die ich seit gestern besitze...

Qualität: TOP! Wirkt sehr robust. Die tätsächliche Robustheit wird sich nach Stürzen bzw nach langem Gebrauch zeigen...

Optik: Immer Geschmackssache aber ich finde das Design mit den sagen wir mal Tribals zur Zeit auf dem Markt einzigartig.

Belüftung/Klima: Ich bin heute morgen mit der Jacke nur mit einem T-Shirt drunter zur Arbeit gefahren bei 3-4 Grad, wohlgemerkt mit geschlossener Belüftung. War kein Ding mit der Jacke. Ich denke mit geschlossener Belüftung kann man sie so von ca. 0-12 Grad fahren. Die offene Belüftung habe ich noch nicht testen können. Denke mit offener Belüftung ist aber noch Spiel nach oben. Ganz nett an der Belüftung: Die beiden Reißverschlüsse sind durch eine längere Schnur miteinander verbunden und man kann sie während der Fahrt spielerisch auf- und zu machen.

Die Handy- bzw. MP3-Player-Tasche ist ganz nett. Obwohl ich mich immer frage wie die Leute das Kabel "verlegen". Man kann eigentlich nur von außen oben am Kragen rein. Auf ein kleines Loch ins innere der Jacke für das Kabel ist irgendwie noch kein Hersteller gekommen. Gut, ist vielleicht auch nicht ganz einfach zu realisieren...

Ach noch was vergessen. Oben wurde nach Packmaß gefragt. Ich habe noch eine dünnere Windbreaker Jacke von Vaude. Die kann ich fast zu einem Tennisball kneten. Aber das geht mit der Hardride definitiv nicht. Die nimmt schon was mehr in Anspruch.

Soweit meine ersten Eindrücke. Bin bis jetzt top zufrieden. Am Sonntag geht es auf die erste Tour...


----------



## Oss (9. Oktober 2009)

Ich spiele auch mit dem Gedanken mir eine "Klipspringer" im sehr gelb wirkenden "sulphur green" zuzulegen, bin 1,80m normal gebaut (so um die 75-77lg je nach sportlicher Aktivität ) und habe angeblich eher kurze Beine, kann das aber nicht so genau einschätzen also was meint ihr, was für eien Größe sollt eich anpeilen? Ich selbst tendiere zu M. 
Hier hört man ja nur gutes über die Hose brauch ich drunter im Winter noch ne Funktionshose oder reicht das so? Hab schon die billigen tights von Tchibo gekauft mal sehen ob die als "drunter" taugen

Vielen Dank*das waren mal wieder Fragen über Fragen.


----------



## seb90 (9. Oktober 2009)

gut das mit dem zusammen packe wird schon funktionieren...^^

@Oss: ich hab da für dich die size chart rausgesucht, vl kann dir die
          helfen!?
http://www.platzangst.com/collection_proline.php?seite=3&collectionmenu=1&size=1


----------



## Oss (9. Oktober 2009)

seb90 schrieb:


> gut das mit dem zusammen packe wird schon funktionieren...^^
> 
> @Oss: ich hab da für dich die size chart rausgesucht, vl kann dir die
> helfen!?
> http://www.platzangst.com/collection_proline.php?seite=3&collectionmenu=1&size=1



Ups*da bin ich wohl ein wenig flax über die Seite gestolpert, vielen Dank, mit M lag ich genau richtig die Frage ist wo ich das Teil her krieg, wahrscheinlich muss ich auf das '10er Modell warten, ist nämlich überall ausverkauft


----------



## seb90 (10. Oktober 2009)

das problem ist dann nur das die 2010er sachen wieder ganz anders ausschaun...ich hab zb schon ein foto von einer neuen farbe gesehen...und die gefällt mir nicht so wirklich...
ich glaub eine farbe ist so ein cobaldblau..irgendwas


----------



## muellerschubert (13. Oktober 2009)

hallo hat jemand noch bedarf an einer klipspringer in schwarz größe m.

hose ist neu und ungetragen.

bei interesse mal eine pn mit preisvorschlag.

bis denne.


----------



## seb90 (13. Oktober 2009)

warum willst du sie loswerden, passt sie nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seb90 (13. Oktober 2009)

hardride in L in orange und klipspringer in L schwarz wurden heute versandt, ich werd sie warsch am fr haben und dann gleich mal ausprobieren, falls es wen interessiert könnt ich dann einen kleinen ersten eintruck verfassen


----------



## muellerschubert (13. Oktober 2009)

ich habe die hose quasi auf gut glück bestellt. sie passt, aber ist doch nicht so für meinen einsatzzweck geeignet, wie ich mir das vorgestellt habe.

ich habe eine lange hose gesucht für ne tour etc. die klipspringer ist toll, aber doch eher was für einen derberen einsatz.

habe lange hin und her überlegt und so kam es, dass ich sie nicht mehr zurückgeben kann. insofern habe ich mich doch zum verkauf entschieden.

also dementsprechend kann sie wieder weg.


----------



## Exxun (13. Oktober 2009)

was trägst du denn normal so für ne gröse ?


----------



## muellerschubert (13. Oktober 2009)

also ich trage normal in jeans 34-36.

je nachdem wie "baggy" man die hose haben möchte sitzt sie bei mir eher normal als zu weit. die fallen recht groß aus.


----------



## kio2608 (13. Oktober 2009)

jenas länge oder umfang?


----------



## muellerschubert (13. Oktober 2009)

kio2608 schrieb:


> jenas länge oder umfang?



ca. 34er umfang. hose ist aber schon weg.

habe mich mit sylantkilla geeinigt.


----------



## kio2608 (13. Oktober 2009)

mir wäre die auch zu groß. trag sonst 31 bzw 32 ^^wird wohl auf größe s hinauslaufen.


----------



## BikerRT (14. Oktober 2009)

habe auch bestellt: Klipspringer-Hose und Hardride-Jacke. Hose gab es aber nur noch in XS, mal sehe ob sie passt. nach der Größentabelle von Platzangst, müsste sie passen.


----------



## Blackstyle (19. Oktober 2009)

Ist die Hose noch zu haben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seb90 (21. Oktober 2009)

ich bin jz schon 2mal mit beiden ausgewesen und muss sagen: top
winddichte jacke, hose mit guten lüftungsschlitzen, beim bergauffahren.
und beim runter fahren, hose abzippen, schoner drauf und runter
....jz brauch ich nur mehr handschuhe fürn winter, weil heut habe ich die finger schon nicht mehr gespührt...^^


----------



## NoMütze (21. Oktober 2009)

Servus,

hab heute meine Klipspringer/Hardride-kombi ausgeführt (Nebel 5°):
zur Hose: toll verarbeitet, gute Belüftung, hält aber auch die Wärme sehr
     gut und wird nicht zugig. auch keine Druck/Scheuerstellen ...

Jacke: ebenso fein verarbeitet, gute Details, einzig mir wurde etwas kühl
    drunter, wobei das auch an meinen "altZwiebelTeilen" gelegen haben
    könnt, die drunter waren...

Jetzt zum eigentlichen: die Hose ist mir dann doch a bisserl zu Freeridelastig und für meine Touren bin ich dann doch "etwas" overdressed...
etwa so, als würd ich mir einen Husky als Familienhund in der Stadt halten...
Der Hund (ergo die Hose) haben einfach was besseres verdient...

Deshalb verkauf ich die Hose schweren Herzens doch wieder:
    Klipspringer 2009, XL, Schwarz.....  1 mal getragen, keine Schäden

und bei Interesse auch die Jacke:
    Hardride Proline 2009, XL, Schwarz.... 1mal getragen, dito..

Bei Interessse bitte PM,


----------



## BikerRT (23. Oktober 2009)

habe meine Kombi diese Woche ausgefahren. bin sehr zufrieden. es hatte 12°C, da wurde es dann aber schon etwas warm unter den Klamotten.

Ich finde das Outfit echt super, auch wenn man damit wie schon vorab gesagt wurde, beim Tourenfahren overdressed aussieht. Ich fahre dazu noch einen MET Parachute mit Kinnbügel, da sieht man aus wie ein Motocrossfahrer.


----------



## honi__ (24. Oktober 2009)

kio2608 schrieb:


> mir wäre die auch zu groß. trag sonst 31 bzw 32 ^^wird wohl auf größe s hinauslaufen.



servus 

hab gleiche hosen grösse wie du un habe die XS un die hatt immer noch luft!!! glaub jetz mal die s wird dan viel zu gross sein!

die quali ist sehr gut funktionell alles richtig gut angeortnet! einzigstes!der klett am bein ende ist leider zu kurz heisst wen man die hose unten weit also normal tragen möchte baumelt der klett die ganze zeit rum das sollte noch geändert werden ansonsten ist die hose jeden cent wert!!!

gruss honi


----------



## BikerRT (24. Oktober 2009)

honi schrieb:


> servus
> 
> hab gleiche hosen grösse wie du un habe die XS un die hatt immer noch luft!!! glaub jetz mal die s wird dan viel zu gross sein!
> 
> ...


Mit der Größe kann ich da nur beipflichten. ich habe auch die XS und die muss ich an den Hüften immernoch mit der Verstellung kleiner machen. jedoch könnten die Beine bei mir ruhig noch 2-3cm länger sein. Aber ne S müsste ich wohl mit nem Gürtel an mir festschnallen dass sie nicht runterrutscht


----------



## honi__ (24. Oktober 2009)

BikerRT schrieb:


> Mit der Größe kann ich da nur beipflichten. ich habe auch die XS und die muss ich an den Hüften immernoch mit der Verstellung kleiner machen. jedoch könnten die Beine bei mir ruhig noch 2-3cm länger sein. Aber ne S müsste ich wohl mit nem Gürtel an mir festschnallen dass sie nicht runterrutscht



ja ds stimmt allerdings die beine könnten echt 2-5 zentimeter länger sein  aber es geht auch so!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waschi82 (24. Oktober 2009)

an alle hardride fahrer:
was meint ihr bei 1,75 größe und guten 70 KG 
S oder M ???


----------



## vest (24. Oktober 2009)

Hab die gleichen Maße (allerdings 5 kg mehr) und hätte laut Platzangst Größentabelle ne XS. Die habe Ich auch anprobiert, die Armlänge hat astrein hingehauen, Schulterbreite auch, allerdings war die ein bisschen kurz und der Bund war viel zu eng. Somit hab Ich mir jetzt ne M bestellt. Mal sehen, wie die passt.


----------



## kio2608 (25. Oktober 2009)

honi schrieb:


> ja ds stimmt allerdings die beine könnten echt 2-5 zentimeter länger sein  aber es geht auch so!



ich befürchte das xs zu kurz für mich ist ( 187. hosenlänge: 34)

könnte eng werden.


----------



## honi__ (25. Oktober 2009)

kio2608 schrieb:


> ich befürchte das xs zu kurz für mich ist ( 187. hosenlänge: 34)
> 
> könnte eng werden.



wen du  187 bist ist sie zu kurz bin 177-178 un bei mir trag sie bisschen baggy gehts grad so das sie über die schuhe geht wen man sie aber über den schuhen trägt sieht wieder anderst aus!!!! ! solltest dan s oder m nemme aber die wird dan wohl oben rum viel zu gross sein denk ich!
die grössen bei Platzangst sind bisschen komisch sollten eventuell auch paar sonder grössen haben für dünne aber grosse leute

werd mal ein bild von mir machen!

gruss honi


----------



## PioneerPixel (30. Oktober 2009)

MOin,

ich bin 192 und trage hosen in der Länge 34 - 36 vom Umfang her 32 -34. Sollte ich L oder XL nehmen ?

Und mal ne Frage zur Farbe. Würdet ihr die Hose und Jacke zusammen in dem GrünGelb nehmen oder lieber die Farben in Schwarz und GrünGelb aufteilen.


----------



## Mircwidu (30. Oktober 2009)

Also ich würde aufteilen.
Habe jetzt die Gelbgrüne Hose und meist was schwarzes drüber. Sieht gut aus. Aber wenn die Jacke noch Grün dann wird es zu viel meiner Meihnung nach

Gruß
Robert


----------



## PioneerPixel (30. Oktober 2009)

Cool kannst du mal nen Foto von dem Grün machen - mich würde mal interessieren wie das in echt rüberkommt. 

Nun stehe ich nur noch vor der entscheidung ob die Hose in L der XL und die Jacke in M oder L


----------



## Mircwidu (30. Oktober 2009)

kann ich schon machen. geht aber erst heut nachmittag / Abend 
bzgl. der Größe würde ich schauen das du die irgendwo mal anprobieren kannst. Vielleicht siehst sie dann auch Live.

schau mal auf die Platzangstseite da findest Dealer. Hab auch ewig zwischen S und XS gerätselt und bin dann bei XS gelandet ist zwar in der Länge sehr knapp aber in der weite besser. Auf dem Rad interesiert mich die Länge sowieso nicht. Aber wenn die Hose zu weit ist bleibst vielleicht noch am Sattel hängen.


----------



## PioneerPixel (30. Oktober 2009)

Meine Local-Dealer haben leider keine Platzangshosen mehr vorrätig. Da werde ich einfach mal L auf gut glück bestellen und wenns doch zu kurz ist kann ich immer noch umtauschen. Bei der Jacke werde ich wohl M nehmen da mit die sich bei mir schmalem Kerl nicht so aufplustert.

Die Farbe Grün würde mich echt interessieren. Bringt ja nix ne coole Hose zu haben die zum restlichen zeug nicht passt.


----------



## Flitschbirne (30. Oktober 2009)

Ich finde das "Grün" ist eigentlich mehr "Gelb". Ich seh da nix grünes drin. Nimm dir einen gelben Textmarker. So sieht die Jacke aus. Einfach grell


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mircwidu (30. Oktober 2009)

ja so kann man das gelb/grün am besten beschreiben wie ein Textmarker.
Aber bei der Jacke würde ich zu schwarz greifen, da Ton in Ton meiner meihnung nach nur sehr sehr selten gut ausschaut.

Ich habe z.B. schwarz rote FiveTen dann gelbe Hose und drüber Schwazes Trikot mit rot Abgesetzen nähten. Ich find das passt.
Wenn du nätürlich schon andere grelle Farben oder so hast würde ich mir das stark überlegen mit dem Grün.

Die Jacke habe ich noch nicht anprobiert, deshalb kann ich dir nicht sagen wie sie ausschaut. Aber sie sollte nicht zu eng sein, da die Hose schon sehr weit ist. Auserdem würde ich mir die Jacke so holen, das ich noch Protektoren drunter bekomme.

Hast du dir die größentabelle schon mal angeschaut? Vielleicht hilfts:
http://platzangst.com/collection_mes.php?collectionmenu=6

Gruß
Robert


----------



## PioneerPixel (30. Oktober 2009)

Da guck ich noch mal genauer bei der Größentabelle rein. 
Danke für euer Infos


----------



## Flitschbirne (30. Oktober 2009)

/sign

Die Jacke UND die Hose in Gelb würde ich auch nicht anziehen... Musste mir von Kumpels eh schon oft genug anhören "Ah da kommt der Müllmann..." 

Aber ich steh halt auf knallige Farben


----------



## Mircwidu (30. Oktober 2009)

ja die Hose ist auffällig. wie die Leute oft schauen wenn man unterwegs ist oder immer mal wieder ein dummer spruch. Aber man wird nicht übersehen.
Würde man so ne Hose beim Boarden anziehen würde niemand mehr was sagen.

Gruß


----------



## honi__ (30. Oktober 2009)

mh also ich hab beides in dem gelb jacke und hose! mir gefällts!!!
un dumme sprüche hab ich noch keine gehört! kommt eventuell auch darauf an was man sonst noch trägt farb technisch! helm schuhe handschuhe usw....

glaub immer ne nummer kleiner alls man denkt bestellen dan passts!

hier mal ein bild mit nem gelben t-shirt






gruss honi


----------



## PioneerPixel (30. Oktober 2009)

WoW ich bin geblendet  

Danke für das Foto. Die Farbe sieht echt cool hast schön Giftig  

Handschuhe und Schuhe sind bei mir Weiß wegen weißem Rahmen helm Ist am Kinn Beige und oben Braun - sollte also alles passen. 

Ich denke ich werde die Jacke aber doch in Schwarz nehmen dann ist sie auch noch alltagstauglich.


----------



## honi__ (30. Oktober 2009)

auf den meisten fotos kommt die farbe nicht so gut in echt sieht sie nomol bissl besser aus!!!

gruss honi


----------



## BikerRT (31. Oktober 2009)

PioneerPixel schrieb:


> WoW ich bin geblendet
> 
> Danke für das Foto. Die Farbe sieht echt cool hast schön Giftig
> 
> ...


Jacke ist super alltagstauglich in schwarz. Ich habe auch eine und zieh diese oft auch so in der Freizeit an. Sieht einfach geil aus und hab schon so einiges an Lob bekommen . Ist halt auch nicht gerade ne Jacke, die jeder trägt


----------



## honi__ (31. Oktober 2009)

BikerRT schrieb:


> Jacke ist super alltagstauglich in schwarz. Ich habe auch eine und zieh diese oft auch so in der Freizeit an. Sieht einfach geil aus und hab schon so einiges an Lob bekommen . Ist halt auch nicht gerade ne Jacke, die jeder trägt



des stimmt allerdings un die sachen hose/jacke ist ihr geld auch wert verarbeitung funktion  qualität

gruss honi

bin mal gespannt auf die neue kollektion an hosen un jacken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seb90 (31. Oktober 2009)

in orange mit schwarzer hose ist sie aber vom optischen her auch ned schlecht....ich weiß noch nicht wie die leute auf orange reagieren (in da freizeit), hoff sie sehen keinen typen mit einer warnweste in mir^^


----------



## PioneerPixel (31. Oktober 2009)

Dann warte doch auf die 2010ner Jacke die solls doch in Rot geben - das wäre nicht ganz so ungewohnt wie orange.

Mein Bikedealer bekommt die 2010ner Sachen erst im März =( Solange kann ich nicht warte da bestell ich lieber Jacke Schwarz Hose Gelb/Grün


----------



## Trailsurfer1982 (2. November 2009)

hey jungs, will mir auch ne platzangst hardride jacke kaufen!
fahr mit ner big check hose...auch im frühjahr und herbst!
nur gefallen mir beide farben (gelb & orange) gut und ich weiss nicht, welche ich nehmen soll!
stellt doch mal n paar bilder von euren jacken rein, das mal sieht, wie die so aussehen...
danke...


----------



## Flitschbirne (2. November 2009)

Hier mal paar Fotos in der Grün (eigentlich Gelb) Version:


----------



## seb90 (2. November 2009)

...so ne kleine frage am rande, wie geht das mit bildern hir mit bildern reinstellen?


----------



## honi__ (2. November 2009)

wie überall hochladen un entweder direkt grafik einfügen oder selbst über






gruss honi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (2. November 2009)

Hat jemand noch eine Bezugsquelle für die Hosen? Mir ist die Farbe schnuppe, brauche nur eine in S (bei 1,85m/75kg).
Bikemailorder.de hat nur eine in XS und L
Sonst finde ich keine Seiten über Google.

Hoffe mir kann wer weiterhelfen.

Viele Grüße, Lev.


----------



## Mircwidu (2. November 2009)

also Peilort in München hatte letzte Woche noch welche. Ich weiß aber nicht ob die Versenden. Vielleicht einfach mal anrufen.
Ansonsten auf der Paltzangst HP einfach mal die Händler abklappern. Vielleicht hat noch einer welche.

Gruß
Robert


----------



## Levty (2. November 2009)

Danke. Da rufe ich morgen früh gleich mal an.

Und die Händler... ja, was solls, der Abend ist eh lang


----------



## Trailsurfer1982 (4. November 2009)

mehr bilder bitte


----------



## honi__ (4. November 2009)

Servus 


























so besser!

gruss honi


----------



## Racer8 (4. November 2009)

Trailsurfer1982 schrieb:


> hey jungs, will mir auch ne platzangst hardride jacke kaufen!
> fahr mit ner big check hose...auch im frühjahr und herbst!
> nur gefallen mir beide farben (gelb & orange) gut und ich weiss nicht, welche ich nehmen soll!
> stellt doch mal n paar bilder von euren jacken rein, das mal sieht, wie die so aussehen...
> danke...



Ich würde dir raten die in orange zu holen habe sie selber und war am Anfang auch skeptisch wegen der starken Farbe. Aber das Ding ist der Hammer sieht Live einfach nur Geil aus und besitze so einige Sachen von denen. Die Verarbeitung ist spitze also greif zu.


----------



## Trailsurfer1982 (4. November 2009)

ja okay!
danke erst mal für die vielen bilder/ live-farben!
da in der big check auch schon a bissl orange verbaut ist, werd ich mir wohl die hardride in orange holen!


----------



## Woodi (6. November 2009)

Hallo,
suche die Hose schon eine halbe Ewigkeit. Kannst Du mich kurz mal anrufen? Tel: 0170 339 2336

Grüße aus dem Allgäu
Woody


----------



## User85319 (6. November 2009)

Mir gehts genau so...ich such ne Klipspringer braun/schwarz in M bzw S...
Bin ebenfalls schon ne halbe Ewigkeit am suchen....
irgendjemand nen Tip für mich?


----------



## Trailsurfer1982 (6. November 2009)

auf der platzangst homepage gibts n händlerverzeichnis, die können anscheinend binnen kurzer zeit alles bestellen!
habt ihr`s da mal probiert?
gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## renton_berlin (6. November 2009)

Hallo,

nach einiger Sucherei ich habe meine Hose diese Woche bekommen. 
In Größe M und schwarz, wie gewünscht. Versucht es mal hier: 

www.bigmountaincycles.de

Viel Glück!
rent.


----------



## honi__ (17. November 2009)

gruss honi


----------



## Flitschbirne (17. November 2009)

@honi: Krasses Bike! Downhill???


----------



## honi__ (17. November 2009)

nee kein Downhiller ! WORKFLITZER!


----------



## Trailsurfer1982 (17. November 2009)

dafür krasses gelb/grün!!!


----------



## PioneerPixel (17. November 2009)

Cool da sieht man endlich mal das Zusammenspiel aus Jacke und Hose.
Auf Grund der Hose hätte ich mir die Jacke weiter vorgestellt - aber so gefällt die mir richtig gut. 

Jetzt muss ich nur noch nen Dealer finden


----------



## honi__ (18. November 2009)

Servus

Aus dem grund hab ich des bild gepostet!Hose und jacke sind beides XS !

 zum anderen würds für räder h kennzeichen geben hätt des schon eins!



gruss honi


----------



## Mircwidu (24. November 2009)

so mal ne frage an die besitzer der gelben PlatzAngst Hosen.
Nach meiner letzten Endurotour die doch schlammiger als erwartet war bekomme ich den dreck nicht mehr richtig aus der Hose.
Hat jemand ähnliche erfahrung gemacht?
Sieht halt bissl komischaus so ein Fleck am Arsch.
Wie wascht ihr eure Hose.

Gruß


----------



## Flitschbirne (24. November 2009)

Hi.

Ich hab die gelbe Jacke und ärgere mich auch ständig über Flecken die nicht wirklich rausgehen.

Ich denke bei so einem hellen Stoff und der Art der Nutzung (ständig im Dreck/Schlamm) muss man sich mit der Zeit mit Flecken die nicht mehr rausgehen abfinden.

Ich hatte auch Flecken die nicht mehr rausgingen. Daraufhin hab ich mit einem netten Mitarbeiter von Platzangst telefoniert. Der hat mir empfohlen die Jacke vor dem Waschen an den stark verschmutzten Stellen mit http://www.sil.de/produkte_silspezialfleckenspray.php zu behandeln. Das Zeug ist echt gut. Damit geht viel mehr raus als mit einer normalen Wäsche. Laut dem Mitarbeiter kannst du die Jacke bis 40Grad waschen, obwohl auf dem Schild in der Jacke 30Grad steht. 60Grad würde ich vllt nicht riskieren...

Nichts desto trotz hab ich trotzdem Flecken in der Jacke die wohl ewig bleiben werden. Ich glaube nochmal würde ich mir die Jacke in Schwarz holen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## honi__ (24. November 2009)

servus 

hab die jacke schon mit 60 grad gewaschen hose ebenso!trotzdem gingen auch bei mir an der hose nicht alle flecken raus!wurden zwar besser aber nicht ganz raus!liegt eventuell am material!un helle farben haben das wohl so an sich!


gruss honi


----------



## Icke_DD (1. Dezember 2009)

also ich suche auch schon seit ner Weile nach ner langen Hose für kältere Tage, meine Platzangst Sherlock wird mir langsam zu frisch ;-) aber im Sommer echt saugeil und auf Parties auch, weil sie komplett Wasserabweisend ist *g*


----------



## wuerfelfreund (9. Dezember 2009)

Hallo zusammen! hab mal ein bisschen gegoogelt und die Collection von 2010 entdeckt. Mir persönlich gefällt die 09er besser....is aber alles ne Frage des Geschmacks. Hier zwei Bilder!








Ich weiß auch nicht ob das schon die endgültige Collection sein soll oder ob das nur Prototypen sind....wie auch immer am besten wir lassen uns überraschen


----------



## waschi82 (9. Dezember 2009)

yeah sehr sehr cool!


----------



## honi__ (10. Dezember 2009)

servus 

fins die farben gut!das blau steht ganz oben auf der liste !

gruss honi


----------



## teatimetom (10. Dezember 2009)

hi honi,

du fähst doch XS JACKE und HOSE , auf dem foto mit deinem downhiller. 
hast bestimmt schon geschreiben aber was trägst du dann normal für jeans grösse ?

schaut eher eng aus bei dir ,

kannst du dir vorstellen ob da knieschoner gut drunter gehen , und obenrum auch ein protektor ? 

oder anders gefragt : 
185 , 85 kilo, jeans 32-34 weite und 34 min länge,
fahre ne oneal A10 hose in 34 . die passt. kann mir da jemand eine grösse empfehlen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## honi__ (10. Dezember 2009)

Servus 

eng nee uf koin fall also knie schützer ohne probleme und hüft protektoren wens sein muss!!!passen da locker drunter!unter die jacke würde ein brust panzer auch passen auf dem bild hab ich en dicken pulli drunter un trotzdem noch luft!also platz hat man da genügend noch!

normal hab ich hosen grösse 28-30!

gruss honi


----------



## Flitsche (10. Dezember 2009)

wuerfelfreund schrieb:


> Ich weiß auch nicht ob das schon die endgültige Collection sein soll oder ob das nur Prototypen sind....wie auch immer am besten wir lassen uns überraschen



ich wuerde mal von der endgueltigen kollektion ausgehen. ich war auf der eurobike bei den jungs und dort waren klipspringers und diverse andere sachen in exakt diesen farben zu sehen und im shop meines vertrauens wurden mir diese auch als die neue kollektion angegeben.

ich bin aber angesichts dieser leuchtpower doch froh, noch die braune in M erwischt zu haben


----------



## Jochen_DC (12. Dezember 2009)

teatimetom schrieb:


> oder anders gefragt :
> 185 , 85 kilo, jeans 32-34 weite und 34 min länge,
> fahre ne oneal A10 hose in 34 . die passt. kann mir da jemand eine grösse empfehlen ?


hab so deine maße und fahre platzangst alles in L...sollte passen ...auch mit protection


----------



## teatimetom (12. Dezember 2009)

dank - ö  
dann muss ich die dinger nur mehr auftreiben .... irgendwo


----------



## wuerfelfreund (12. Dezember 2009)

teatimetom schrieb:


> dank - ö
> dann muss ich die dinger nur mehr auftreiben .... irgendwo



schau mal hier.... is sogar im Angebot http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/B...ringer-Proline-Pants-2009-schwarz::15435.html


----------



## teatimetom (22. Dezember 2009)

hi!

mittlerweile hab ich meine hardride jacke.
bei mir L, statt normalen XL .... 
[54 bis 56 bei den männergrössen, oder:  von L bis XXL alles vertreten, die können sich alle nicht auf eine grösse einigen, 1.85m gross, jeans 32 - 34  konfession römisch-katholisch, hoffe ich habe nichts vergessen ]
kann da eure ausführungen zur grösse nur bedingt teilen.
L passt gut,
ich trage sie auch als winterjacke. 
ist aber speziell am bauch am bund, 
leicht eng, da ich noch nen wollpulli, manchmal auch ne veste drunter hab.
oben rum ist i.o. armlänge i.o.
spiele mit dem gedanken doch noch ne XL zu probieren, aber genau die ist bei BMO natürlich wieder aus. dann ists mit L auch so gut  

Fazit : top produkt, werde sie auch zum skifahren testen... 

und das sulpur grün .... auf einmal leutet man aus der grau- schwarzen masse raus


----------



## Donos (22. Dezember 2009)

Klipspringer 2009 in *L* (von BMO's restock) endlich angekommen.

Bin soweit begeistert, allerdings kann ich sie bis Januar noch nicht im freien testen, da mein Bike in einer anderen Stadt ist.

Bekomme auch noch eine schwarze Klipspringer in Gr. *M*.
L passt aber soweit ganz gut. Falls die M von der länge stimmt aber etwas knackiger sitzt nehm ich die M. Mal schauen. 
Ich bin ca 1.89 groß (ca. 85kg) und trage meist 34/34 bei Jeans.
Füße unten kann man auch weiter einstellen. Habe es auf den Bildern so eng wie möglich gemacht (habe kein Kettenblattschutz) um zu schauen ob das mit meinem Kettenblatt gut gehen würde.

Im kurzen Modus (Fußbeine ab) sieht sie auch ganz gut aus. Leider kein Bild davon.

Für 95 echt 1a. 

Zusatz: Die Nähte sehen an mehreren Stellen etwas geschludert aus. Mal sehen wie lange das hält. Ansonsten alles eigentlich hochwertig.


----------



## Trailsurfer1982 (22. Dezember 2009)

ich warte auch auf meine hardride in gelb/grün...kann nur noch n paar tage dauern!


----------



## OWL_Biker (22. Dezember 2009)

Hübscher Teppich, Donos! 

Ich wollte mir die 09er Jacke ventuell noch holen, sie ist ja immerhin im Angebot und ich will meine dünne Asics (Lauf)Jacke ungern kaputt machen, wenn ich mal stürzen sollte.
Wobei die neue in rot ist auch sehr schick...


----------



## Donos (23. Dezember 2009)

hey hey, bin über Weihnachten bei meinen Eltern  obwohl mein 12qm Studizimmerteppich auch nicht besser ist.

Wär ich nicht so Pleite würd ich mir auch ne Hardride Jacke holen. Hoffe meine Klipspringer M kommt bald.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giuliano.B (23. Dezember 2009)

Bin 183 groß, recht schmal gebaut und habe die Jacke schon lange in L und bin auch super zufrieden damit. Trage sie aber nur im Alltag und nicht zum Radfahren.
Heute kam meine Hose in L. Dachte auch erstmal ******* wie groß. Wenn ich die seitlichen Klettdinger nur gaaaaaanz wenig zumache passt sie schon perfekt an der Hüfte. Den Rückenprotektor vom Panzer muss man beim Fahren ja auch mit reinrechnen. Und wenn man die Füße unten zumacht passt das auch. 33 Breite und 34 Länge hab ich normal bei Hosen, hab mich vermessen und passe eigendlich genau in die Platzangsttabelle rein. Die Hose ist tendentielle eher zu groß als zu klein. Ist aber noch ok. Bei schwarz gibts ´nen leinen Farbunterschied. Muss den Rahmen mal bissl abkleben wo die Hose reibt. Nur da mach ich mir bissl Sorgen. Hier mal Bilder. Hoffe konnte dem ein oder anderen helfen.


----------



## OWL_Biker (23. Dezember 2009)

Hey Giuliano, 
ist das denn die 2009er Jacke? Dachte die wäre ganz schlicht ohne die "Tribals" an den Seiten... Finde die aber gerade cool und überlege ja mir die 09er in schwarz zu holen...


----------



## waschi82 (23. Dezember 2009)

ja ist die 09er...gibts zur zeit bei BMO für 99,90 EUR.... ;-))


----------



## macmaegges (23. Dezember 2009)

Nur leider nich mehr in meiner Grösse  

Villeicht kriegen sie nochmal ne Ladung rein *hoff*


----------



## Trailsurfer1982 (23. Dezember 2009)

ach mann, ich wollt auch erst die schwarze hardride, aber bei meinem händler war nur noch gelb und orange da! dann hab ich die gelbe genommen! und jetzt gibts die schwarze bei BMO sogar billiger...


----------



## Trailsurfer1982 (23. Dezember 2009)

also bei anbipa.de kann man die sachen bestellen, aber wie gesagt, schwarz ist da aus!!!
gruss


----------



## wallbreaker (23. Dezember 2009)

BMO bekommt die schwarzen Hosen übrigens nochmal in den Größen  M, L in ausreichender Anzahl geliefert.


----------



## awdesign (24. Dezember 2009)

Giuliano.B schrieb:


> Bin 183 groß, recht schmal gebaut und habe die Jacke schon lange in L und bin auch super zufrieden damit. Trage sie aber nur im Alltag und nicht zum Radfahren.
> Heute kam meine Hose in L. Dachte auch erstmal ******* wie groß.



Hallo,

Meine Hose ist gestern auch gekommen und tausche sie lieber um in Größe M. Bin ca. 187cm gross, ich find das Teil zu groß in L. Außerdem auch zu lang. Das sieht nicht so doll aus  Das Teil selbst find ich aber genial! 

Gruß

Andreas


----------



## pavelle (1. Januar 2010)

verdamme mich, weiß jemand ob die hardliner 2009 schwarz in m noch irgendwie bestellbar ist bzw ob die dinger vom hersteller kommt? oder ist das restbestand?
achso freues neues bitches


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheRacer (3. Januar 2010)

Hi,

ich weiß, nervige Frage.

Hab mir jetzt den ganzen Thread durchgelesen und Tendiere bei der Klipspringer Pant zur Größe "L".
Hemmungen zu bestellen habe ich nur, weil meine anderen Bike- Shorts Größe "XL" sind.
Allerdings haben meine jetztigen Shorts alle eine Bundweitenverstellung.
Diese Verstellung nutze ich meistens fast voll aus.
Zur Verdeutlichung ein Bild:




Ich möchte natürlich nicht das die Hosenbeine nachher viel zu lang sind, wenn ich jetzt "XL" bestelle.

Wäre also super wenn mir da mal jemand helfen könnte.
Falls nötig: Bin ca. 184cm groß/klein und wiege ca. 89KG.

Danke und Gruß
Flo


----------



## Blackstyle (4. Januar 2010)

Nun meine Klipspringer ist jetzt zwar nach langer Wartezeit angekommen aber wie der Bestellteufel es so will ist sie mir in M natürlich zu lang. Bei BMO gibt es keine gr. S mehr, somit dachte ich mir vll gibt es jemanden dem es genauso ergangen ist nur das er die M braucht und die S abgeben möchte. Wenn ja kurz eine PN an mich


----------



## Donos (4. Januar 2010)

TheRacer schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich weiß, nervige Frage.
> 
> ...



Klipspringer fallen sehr groß aus. Bin 1.89 und wiege ca 85kg und habe die M behalten, und die geht trotzdem fast bis zum boden. L war jetzt nicht um vieles größer aber ich glaube XL dürfte schon ordentlich groß sein (auch von der Breite)


----------



## awdesign (4. Januar 2010)

Donos schrieb:


> Klipspringer fallen sehr groß aus. Bin 1.89 und wiege ca 85kg und habe die M behalten, und die geht trotzdem fast bis zum boden. L war jetzt nicht um vieles größer aber ich glaube XL dürfte schon ordentlich groß sein (auch von der Breite)



Hallo, ich kann mich Dir nur anschliessen. Habe auch die gleiche Maße wie du (Größe, Gewicht), L war mir viel zu gross und bekomm jetzt M. Habe M noch nicht aber melde mich hier noch mal wenn ich das gute Teil erhalten habe.

Gruß

Andreas


----------



## Esh (4. Januar 2010)

Bin die beiden Teile jetz ne ganze Saison gefahren hab die Hose in schwarz und die Jacke in gelb.

Von der Jacke bin ich begeistert nur wenn sie dreckig wird reicht die Waschmaschine meist nicht aus, da muss dann schon ordentlich geschrubbt werden =) 

Die Hose allerdings find ich ne Katastrope bei der 2ten fahrt damit ist im Schritt bereits die Naht  gerissen, nicht aufgegangen, sondern alles auseinander gerissen. Das ganze beim Aufsteigen aufs Rad ohne irgendwelche vorhergehende Belastung. Wurde dann n großer Jeansflicken von innen gegen genäht.
Dann die Geräusche die das Material beim fahren macht... nach einem Jahr und ca 15x Waschen laut wie am ersten Tag. Hab aus dem Mat auch ne MX Hose und da ist das nicht so.
Und die Belüftungskieme überm Arsch... fast jedesmal wenn ich bei nem Sprung mal mitm Arsch bis auf den Sattel runterkomme bleibt diese Lasche hinterm Sattel hängen.
Bei mir wird sie nurnoch bei kaltem Wetter zu Touren benutzt.


----------



## BikerRT (4. Januar 2010)

Also die Jacke finde ich auch super. Winddicht und Regendicht. bin am Wochenende damit über 4Stunden im Regen gefahren, und es kam kein einziger Tropfen durch das Gewebe durch.

Bei der Hose muss ich sagen, dass sie Spritzwasser aushält, aber Regen nicht. Doofe Geräsche, wie mein Vorredner hier geschrieben hat, das kann ich bestätigen. Das mit der Qualität der Nähte nicht. Aber eins find ich auch noch sche***, und zwar dass man in der Hose heftig schwitz, sogar bei Temperaturen unter dem Gefrierpunkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## honi__ (8. Januar 2010)

es gibt auch eine grössen tabelle die kann man lesen!!!!!!!!
ausmessen und dann weis man welche grösse man braucht!!!!


Also wie die hose bei der 2 fahrt kaputt geht wundert mich echt!!!entweder wurde da mal echt geschlampert beim verarbeiten oder sonst was! auf jeden fall denk ich nicht das das normal ist bin mit meiner jetz schon so oft gefahren und mehrmals gewaschen und hatt überhaupt nichts!

es kann wohl immer mal vorkommen das was kaputt geht das gleich als schlecht zu bezeichnen ist auch nicht ganz ok! 

gruss honi


----------



## awdesign (11. Januar 2010)

Hallo,
ich wollte mich ja noch melden wenn ich die Klipspringer in Größe "M" erhalten haben. Kann nur sagen genau die richtige Entscheidung! Sitzt supi man hat auch einen Arsch in der Hose. Muss sagen Top!!! Kann ich also jeden nur empfehlen bei 1,89m und ca. 85kg ist Größe "M" optimal!

Gruß

Andreas


----------



## teatimetom (11. Januar 2010)

jackentechnisch ist bei 1.87 und 90 ... kilo grob ...  L am oberen ende 
Xl wäre auch ok gewesen .


----------



## Trailsurfer1982 (11. Januar 2010)

bin 1,90 und hab 80kg...jacke in L optimal


----------



## Marcel.P (30. Januar 2010)

Hey zusammen!

An alle die sich für die 2010 Kollektion interessieren:
Ich habe mal mit Platzangst telefoniert und mir wurde gesagt das die größen angeblich umgestellt werden weil es viele Probleme gab, wie man ja auch im Thread lesen konnte.


----------



## teatimetom (30. Januar 2010)

danke für die info... jetzt hätt ich grad die richtige grösse getestet


----------



## CubeSebi (30. Januar 2010)

ich kann sowohl die hose als auch die jacke sehr empfehlen ... am besten gefÃ¤llt mir die jacke ... die hose istn bischen "grob" von stoff her... sind aba beide hammer

lg sebi
___________
*Verkaufe Fox 36 van r neu 2010 --> VHB: 625 â¬*


----------



## haha (30. Januar 2010)

hab bei 1,75cm die hose in L genommen.. naja, schon rel. lang, sehr grenzwertig aber fahrbar.


----------



## teatimetom (30. Januar 2010)

hab mit 1.85 und normaler statur ... 92 kilo die L jacke. geht schon noch , . xl hätte aber auch gepasst. 

beim neuen system dann wohl eine Xl für mich ....


----------



## Flitschbirne (3. März 2010)

BTW: Hat wer Interesse seine schwarze Hardride Jacke in L gegen eine gelbe in L zu tauschen???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svenson69 (4. Juni 2010)

hallo zusammen

kann mir vielleicht jemand bei der größe von der hardride oder ventec jacken helfen.
bin 175cm und wiege 63kg und eigentlich schmal gebaut.unter die jacke sollten auch noch protektoren passen.

welche grösse soll ich nehmen?

S oder M

schon mal danke


----------



## Flitschbirne (27. September 2010)

Noch aktuell deine Frage?

Würde dir ehr zu M raten (ausgehend von der Hardride Jacket von 2009). Ich bin 1.80 und hab eine in L. Da ist ausreichend Platz für Protektoren.

Hat eigentlich jemand Interesse an einer gelben Hardride Jacket in L aus 2009? Hätte eine abzugeben...


----------



## HolladieWaldfee (12. Oktober 2010)

^^


----------



## Marcel.P (12. Oktober 2010)

Oh man, was soll das? Die 2011 Kollektion wird erst ab März ausgeliefert!!!


----------

